# Cooling my vivarium



## Kyman (Sep 18, 2015)

So I just we planted my first vivarium that is going to house 2 thumbnails and I can't get my tanks temp. To be below 80 during the day and it can reach up to 84 degrees. I'm kinda lost on what to do and im worried about my frogs getting sick or dying from it being to hot? Should I be this worried? I have no fans in it and have a 1inch vent gap in the top btw.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Are you checking the temps at the substrate level? Ventilation is important but circulation is equally so if the frogs are to be allowed to cool themselves as they would in nature, evaporatively. I would use the search feature to find posts on ventilation, circulation, and acceptable temps. Pay close attention to any posts by Ed. I don't think anyone would argue that he is our best source for reliable information.


----------



## Kyman (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm actually checking it at the top of my tank should I do it more at a substrate level?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

There are several methods to go about acheiving your desired results, some more effective than others, and will depend on whats available to you.

#1 Cool the whole house or room to cool the tank. This is what I do. But I have 40+ tanks and a 90 gallon reef tank a dog a cat and a wife 

2.) If it is a temporary temp spike, you can use bags of ice cubes on the top of the tank to cool the tank down. Its effective, but obviously ice cubes melt and need replaced.

3.) The most effective route for a single or a few tanks though, is Evaporative cooling. Place small personal desktop or clip fans blowing across the tank. Its important it be blowing across wherever you have your ventilation. Evaporating water creates a cooling effect. Its how swamp coolers work. But, it can be necessary to increase your spraying or misting so the tank does not dry out to much. Also along with this method, its good to back the lights off a bit from the enclosure if its posible.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Kyman said:


> I'm actually checking it at the top of my tank should I do it more at a substrate level?


Yes, I would check it at multiple locations as temperatures tend to stratify. If your highs at the top of the viv are 84, you may well find other locations are suitable and give the frogs the ability to choose microclimates. Even at 84 degrees, with proper air movement and humidity levels (60-80%), you should be fine.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

What type of lighting are you using and how close to the top of the tank is it? This could be a very simple fix if you have two 40 watt bulbs sitting on your tank or something...


----------



## Kyman (Sep 18, 2015)

jdooley195 said:


> What type of lighting are you using and how close to the top of the tank is it? This could be a very simple fix if you have two 40 watt bulbs sitting on your tank or something...


 I'm using led lights and they are about 2inch from my glass lid.


----------



## Kyman (Sep 18, 2015)

pdfCrazy said:


> There are several methods to go about acheiving your desired results, some more effective than others, and will depend on whats available to you.
> 
> #1 Cool the whole house or room to cool the tank. This is what I do. But I have 40+ tanks and a 90 gallon reef tank a dog a cat and a wife
> 
> ...


 thank you so much for the tips and I did end up checking in other parts of my tank and they were around 76-78 and my humidity I'm still tweaking, on average it's about 85-90 but I'm slowly starting to lower it. I am looking into getting a computer fan. How did you setup your fan that's my only problem is finding a good place to put it and set it up?


----------

